# Pork loin Fat Cap



## pawoodswalker (Jul 27, 2011)

Bought a pork loin today and I'm going to make Canadian Bacon. Was wondering about removing the fat cap. I actually like fatty bacon . Will it last longer in the freezer with out the fat. "Not like it will be there Long" . I received my a-maze-n smoker and cant wait to try it out.


----------



## venture (Jul 27, 2011)

Fat cap is a matter of preference.  Look at the amount of fat in bellies.  Shelf life in the freezer will not be a concern.  The real problem will be trying to keep enough in the freezer.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## meateater (Jul 27, 2011)

I leave it on myself. A little fat wont kill you. If you vacuum seal it will last a long time. Don't forget the qview.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 27, 2011)

You certainly do not need to remove the fat although I do.  One thing to consider is that cure does not penetrate fat as readily as muscle tissue so make sure your cure time is adequate.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 28, 2011)

I do trim the fat off a loin for CB.

I don't trim the fat off a butt for BBB.

I guess it a personal preference, I like meaty CB, and fatty BBB.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 28, 2011)

All the Pork loins I get only have about 1/8th to 1/4" of fat on them, and that is only on about half of the one side.

I leave it on, since it isn't much.

Bear


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 28, 2011)

Personally I remove most of it on my CB as Rick said if you want to leave it just adjust curing time if needed


----------



## pawoodswalker (Jul 29, 2011)

Loins are all ready to go and in the fridge, 1 loin was 4 lbs the other 4.5lbs. They will be curing to Aug 7. I believe that should be adequate time. Did one with High mountain cure and the other with TQ and sugar. Added garlic powder,onion powder, pepper and paprika. My tomatoes are starting to ripen, cant wait to Make a BLT.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 29, 2011)

Oh No!!!!!

Now ya did it!!!

You might as well call the Betty Ford Clinic right now---Get a reservation---Hopefully they can help you!!!

Bear


----------



## pawoodswalker (Jul 29, 2011)

It is a addicting , I'll make sure there is room there for all my friends on here.


----------

